# dry skin and acne- moisturizer?



## chicemily (Jan 17, 2006)

I went to get my make-up done at Mac and the make-up artist reccomended I use a moisturizer since the skin on my face is dry.  I used Olay Regenerist night cream about 3x and I got 3 breakouts from it.  I had previously read reviews on Make-up Alley that this mositurizer wasn't too heavy and was ok if you occasionaly get breakouts.  
I'm wondering whether I need to use a moisturizer?  I'm 24, the skin on my face feels a little dry and tight.  I break out only occasionally with small pimples and I'm starting to see lines on my forehead which a moisturizer may help.  I wash my face twice a day with a mild cleaner and spot apply an over the counter pimple cream if I get a pimple.  I don't think the breakouts are due to stress.  Should I moisturize and if so which one should I use?
Thank you!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Found a thread that might help:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=23314

Moisturiser or not? Absolutely. I have comb skin that gets oily in warmer weather and moisturising especially at night actually helps to cut down the oiliness as your skin gets the signal that it doesn't need to make as much oil because of the moisturiser. But you'd want to avoid super-oily ones, just as you'd want to avoid really harsh cleansers. 

I use Aesop primrose facial hydrating cream, it's expensive in Nth America but it's absolutely fantastic. Been through 3 jars of the stuff now.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 17, 2006)

I am acne-prone and my skin type is dry as well. You should definitely moisturize, regardless of your skin type. The tricky part is finding the right moisturizer to work with your skin. My dermatologist recommended Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser to cleanse and their Daily Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15. I have used SO many products, both high and low end, and this has been the only product to work for me. Everyone's skin is different, but the good thing about Cetaphil products is that they are inexpensive, so even if it doesn't work for you, you can "afford" to throw it out. It's been 3 months since I've been using it, daily, and I'm still on my first bottles of cleanser and moisturizer.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 17, 2006)

I would suggest try Love Lettuce, a biofresh face mask by Lush. "Love Lettuce is a balancing mask. “What on earth does that mean?” you may wonder. Balancing herbs help to get the body back to normal. For example, peppermint will make your skin feel cooler if you’re hot and make it feel warmer if you’re cold. Lavender oil, of which there is plenty in Love Lettuce, balances your skin’s sebum production so where it is dry it will feel softer and where it is oily it will feel less sticky. We mix lavender into this lovely mask which also exfoliates with ground almonds, moisturises with almond oil and gently tightens the skin to smooth away fine lines with China Clay." (I took that from the Lush forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

Also their moisturiser Enzymion "Do you have oily skin which always shines a bit more than you want it too? Would you like it to reflect a bit less light and give you a sort of Bette-Davis-in-black-and-white-film matt effect? If so, then look no further because our new Enzymion will solve your problem. You don't even have to cover your skin up with make-up. It's the papaya which does this; don't go putting papaya straight on your skin, though, as it has a very strong enzymic action. We have worked to get the balance right by carefully blending it with deeply calming aloe vera. We also use sweetie grapefruit and lime oils to liven up congested, oily skin. You will notice a difference as soon as you put it on." 

or Imperialis "Imperialis, our imperial majesty of moisturizers, is made to work on faces that can't decide if they are oily or dry. You know the sort, you get an oily bit across the forehead and then down the nose (T-zone) then the rest is dry or perfectly normal. To save you the bother of buying two moisturizers we make Imperialis, which is full (see ingredients list) of plants to balance the skin's sebum production - like lavender and elderflower - while effectively moisturizing with a carefully constructed recipe of natural oils and butters. Treat your skin like royalty, (Norwegian, rather than French)."


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I would suggest try Love Lettuce, a biofresh face mask by Lush. "Love Lettuce is a balancing mask. “What on earth does that mean?” you may wonder. Balancing herbs help to get the body back to normal. For example, peppermint will make your skin feel cooler if you’re hot and make it feel warmer if you’re cold. Lavender oil, of which there is plenty in Love Lettuce, balances your skin’s sebum production so where it is dry it will feel softer and where it is oily it will feel less sticky. We mix lavender into this lovely mask which also exfoliates with ground almonds, moisturises with almond oil and gently tightens the skin to smooth away fine lines with China Clay." (I took that from the Lush forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Also their moisturiser Enzymion "Do you have oily skin which always shines a bit more than you want it too? Would you like it to reflect a bit less light and give you a sort of Bette-Davis-in-black-and-white-film matt effect? If so, then look no further because our new Enzymion will solve your problem. You don't even have to cover your skin up with make-up. It's the papaya which does this; don't go putting papaya straight on your skin, though, as it has a very strong enzymic action. We have worked to get the balance right by carefully blending it with deeply calming aloe vera. We also use sweetie grapefruit and lime oils to liven up congested, oily skin. You will notice a difference as soon as you put it on." 

or Imperialis "Imperialis, our imperial majesty of moisturizers, is made to work on faces that can't decide if they are oily or dry. You know the sort, you get an oily bit across the forehead and then down the nose (T-zone) then the rest is dry or perfectly normal. To save you the bother of buying two moisturizers we make Imperialis, which is full (see ingredients list) of plants to balance the skin's sebum production - like lavender and elderflower - while effectively moisturizing with a carefully constructed recipe of natural oils and butters. Treat your skin like royalty, (Norwegian, rather than French)."_

 

i loooove lush, but i think their best facial moisturizer for easy break out people (like me!) is celestial.  

also, try it in combo with their fresh farmacy soap, which is the first soap i ever found that actually CLEARED MY SKIN! i can't tell you how happy i was.  it was a miracle!

<3lush4lyf.


----------



## chicemily (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you all for the replies.  I'm going to try some of the products.


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_I am acne-prone and my skin type is dry as well. You should definitely moisturize, regardless of your skin type. The tricky part is finding the right moisturizer to work with your skin. My dermatologist recommended Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser to cleanse and their Daily Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15. I have used SO many products, both high and low end, and this has been the only product to work for me. Everyone's skin is different, but the good thing about Cetaphil products is that they are inexpensive, so even if it doesn't work for you, you can "afford" to throw it out. It's been 3 months since I've been using it, daily, and I'm still on my first bottles of cleanser and moisturizer._

 
Thanks for posting this Jeanna!! I have been using the moisturizer for about a couple of days and I just bought the Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. I love the moisturizer it really helps my dry and flaky skin. I was hoping you could tell me how you use the Cetaphil Cleanser? Do I use a makeup remover first and then use the cleanser. I was using a Biotherm Cleanser and I never needed a seperate makeup remover so I was wondering if I am supposed to use one now.

Thanks again Jeanna!


----------



## jeanna (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Thanks for posting this Jeanna!! I have been using the moisturizer for about a couple of days and I just bought the Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. I love the moisturizer it really helps my dry and flaky skin. I was hoping you could tell me how you use the Cetaphil Cleanser? Do I use a makeup remover first and then use the cleanser. I was using a Biotherm Cleanser and I never needed a seperate makeup remover so I was wondering if I am supposed to use one now.

Thanks again Jeanna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Studio Fix and Select Cover Up concealer, so I don't have SO much makeup on my face that wouldn't come off easily with the cleanser alone. I do need to use an eye makeup remover first, because it doesn't take all of it off if I used Cetaphil alone. So I first take off my eye makeup with eye makeup remover, splash my face a few times with tepid water, then work the Cetaphil in gently, massaging it all around the face. All traces of my foundation come off easily. Then I rinse off and pat my face dry. 

But if you use a bit more face makeup, you could take some of it off by squeezing some of the cleanser onto a facial cotton pad and gently wipe some of it off. Then leave the rest for regular cleansing. Hope that helped!


----------

